# Intersect problems



## LarryS. (20 Jan 2008)

Hi all,

I'm trying to build a simple model of a coffee table (SWMBO is after one), I've tried to create tenons and intersect them but I must be doing something wrong (first time I've tried to do this). Can anyone tell me how to get the tenons on the slats on the table to intersect with the rails ? I've followed the instructions on how to do it and selected 'intersect with model' but when I pull the slats back there is no hole in the rails

(note the slats are components)

thanks in advance


----------



## Slim (21 Jan 2008)

Paul

In this situation, the intersect tool will not create the mortice. It will only leave a 2D imprint of the tenon and the edge of the slats. You can then use the Push/Pull tool to create the mortice.

Also, you need to have the slats selected when you intersect.


----------



## BradNaylor (21 Jan 2008)

Much as I respect and admire you guys' skills with Sketchup I have to ask why one would bother going to all this design work for a simple coffee table?

I'd just do a quick sketch on the back of a fag packet and then make the bloody thing!

People do seem to make life complicated sometimes...


----------



## John McM (21 Jan 2008)

Dan,
Watch this

http://cdn.libsyn.com/atotheo/school_ts ... orking.mov
Cheers


----------



## LarryS. (21 Jan 2008)

Dan Tovey":23s4szph said:


> Much as I respect and admire you guys' skills with Sketchup I have to ask why one would bother going to all this design work for a simple coffee table?
> 
> I'd just do a quick sketch on the back of a fag packet and then make the bloody thing!
> 
> People do seem to make life complicated sometimes...



Dan,

point taken but drawing it on sketchup does 3 things for me :
1. It calculates a lot of measurements which removes an area where i can make a b*lls up

2. It's easier for SWMBO to say "the legs should be thicker, the rails should be thinner" e.t.c and for me to then change it

3. I'm planning to build more complicated pieces so want to practice with Sketchup on something easy at first

cheers
paul


----------



## SketchUp Guru (21 Jan 2008)

M_G, you've already been given good advice. Intersect doesn't work as you'd like it to in this case. This is because SketchUp is no a solid modeller. There's nothing inside the rail for the tenon to intersect with.

Instead try this. Draw the perimeter of the mortise in place on the rail component. You need to do this while the component is open for editing but only for one slat. Push/Pull creates the mortise Then, copy and space the mortise geometry along the rail using the same spacing you used for the slats. Select all the copies of the the mortise and the face of the rail they are on. Run Intersect with selected. then just delete the face skinning over the mortises.

Since your back rail is another instance of the front rail (or should be  ), the mortises will be cut front and back at the same time.


----------



## LarryS. (21 Jan 2008)

Dave R":3u59r86j said:


> M_G, you've already been given good advice. Intersect doesn't work as you'd like it to in this case. This is because SketchUp is no a solid modeller. There's nothing inside the rail for the tenon to intersect with.
> 
> Instead try this. Draw the perimeter of the mortise in place on the rail component. You need to do this while the component is open for editing but only for one slat. Push/Pull creates the mortise Then, copy and space the mortise geometry along the rail using the same spacing you used for the slats. Select all the copies of the the mortise and the face of the rail they are on. Run Intersect with selected. then just delete the face skinning over the mortises.
> 
> Since your back rail is another instance of the front rail (or should be  ), the mortises will be cut front and back at the same time.



thanks dave, just tried it and got it to work !paul


----------



## SketchUp Guru (21 Jan 2008)

Good.

I just thought of another way you could have done it. Not sure it would save time for this but there are probably cases where it would be useful. You could copy the slats with Copy (not Ctrl+Move), open the rail for editing, choose Paste in place from the Edit menu, explode the slats, select the slats and the rail, run Intersect and then delete those slats. Of course you need to make sure you delete everything except the tenon cum mortise but for that a right to left selection box around the slats including their far ends would help there.

This would be a useful method if the slats weren't evenly spaced because it would eliminate the need to manually space the mortises to match the tenons.


----------

